# Buyer rode on my Contender yesterday. Surprise on the way in



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 18, 2010)

I took a man and his family out on my Contender. The guy is looking at buying the boat, so we went for a pretty long ride out to Cumberland Island hunting some rough water....

All went well and on the way back, there is a 30-31 ft. Cruiser with twin screws hung up HARD on a sandbar not far from the dock.

This video had no sound, so we threw something together.. This boy was about to drown swimming a tow rope to us and would not get on my boat and would not take a life jacket from us.... INSANE!!

The boat was aground, AND out of fuel...? Ever been there? I haven't. Not yet.... Not both at the same time. 

<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Mwcbxw5kTaM&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Mwcbxw5kTaM&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 18, 2010)

OMG, if I hadn't seen it myself I would never have believed it. Do me a favor, if I ever refuse a life jacket grab my skinny self and slap some sense into me.


----------



## oldenred (Apr 18, 2010)

some people can be idjits, bet they won't do it again! at least you were able to help them.... bet they didn't have seatow either!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh, I would almost bet they didnt have sea tow or tow boat US. I have only seen that boat away from the dock maybe twice in three years....


----------



## GONoob (Apr 18, 2010)

Why didnt you just throw a pfd anyways


----------



## jamrens (Apr 18, 2010)

Why whold you sale your boat?  I love stupid ppl..


----------



## tcb294 (Apr 18, 2010)

Crazy!


----------



## Robert 31320 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow, I would have rassled you for a PFD at the point he got to you!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 18, 2010)

Robert 31320 said:


> Wow, I would have rassled you for a PFD at the point he got to you!



I know it....! I have never seen anything like it. My guess was a little drinkin goin on.. But, I dont know that to be true because I didnt ask.... 

But refusing  pfd? Thats nuts man.... That dude was about to drown. Seriously.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Apr 18, 2010)

I wouldn't have towed them.  Maybe run them to pick up some fuel so they could drive off once the tide was up but no way I'd have pulled 'em off the bar and towed 'em home.  You're nicer than me.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't know how long he was in the water but there is a good chance he was in the early stages of hypothermia. 

Stupid folks.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 18, 2010)

GONoob said:


> Why didnt you just throw a pfd anyways



Ok, GoNoob... Thats an open ended question with a hot fuse on it and I have a lighter. Thats like asking someone why they didn't charge the video camera and they're 100 miles from the charger and ready to film. There is no right answer.

BUT, since this will come up again from all my favorites, here you have it.... He didn't want it, nor the ring. I wasnt gonna try to ring his neck with it. We tried to give it to him. I think that was mentioned in the video...?

You know why you didnt see me much in that Video???? Here is why, so picture this, Skipper----- I'm driving a 34 ft. boat in heavy current and wind and holding it steady, almost aground myself, trying to tie off the rope, preventing that boys head from being cut off by a rope or a propeller, and trying to keep my crew from doing anything crazy and putting themselves in harms way....  All that is my personal reponsibility.

All that goin on and we got one shot because the bank was closing in quick as the wind pushed on me and we were in danger of being pushed aground ourselves..... Nuff Said.

No offense..... But people dont need to push buttons. Let me add, just so this isn't interpreted wrong, its just one of those times a direct and straight forward answer is required. No personal offense to you is meant here, please do not take it as such.


----------



## d-a (Apr 18, 2010)

Just goes to show you, some people shouldn't own boats.


On a side note, did you find any waves big enough to show the potential buyer what the contender can do?

d-a


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 18, 2010)

Dustin Pate said:


> I don't know how long he was in the water but there is a good chance he was in the early stages of hypothermia.
> 
> Stupid folks.



Agreed.... I know he was about there.... He was lockin up. I could have got em if he didnt make it, but I am glad he made it back to that sandbar....


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 18, 2010)

Youre right about that! Them boyz didnt have a clue I dont think.

Yeah, we found maybe 2 foot, but that was too easy... Got the point across though... We ran about 50 across that and he was pleased. Offer coming tomorrow... We'll see.. I am ready to get another big boat. I have had enough of outboard boats and there are some big boat steals out there right now..... Looking at 40-42 ft. range.




d-a said:


> Just goes to show you, some people shouldn't own boats.
> 
> 
> On a side note, did you find any waves big enough to show the potential buyer what the contender can do?
> ...


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 18, 2010)

Guys keep the junk out. It is getting old.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 18, 2010)

I would be willing to bet that alcohol played a major part in this production.  You can't fix stupid and you sure can't fix drunk.

You did a good thing and as a fellow boater, I thank you.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 18, 2010)

Mud, you're prolly right... Like I said, I dont know for sure, but anyone betting they can swim in 67 degree water against the current for any period of time,,,, Just aint right!




MudDucker said:


> I would be willing to bet that alcohol played a major part in this production.  You can't fix stupid and you sure can't fix drunk.
> 
> You did a good thing and as a fellow boater, I thank you.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Apr 18, 2010)

Good luck on the sale, Cant wait to see the bigger boat


----------



## tcb294 (Apr 18, 2010)

I got out knee deep the other day to put the kids on the beach and it was too cold for me. I couldn't imagine getting out over nad deep.


----------



## jonkayak (Apr 18, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Looking at 40-42 ft. range.



Looking at doing a little more Gulf Stream fishing?

I'm guessing the guy you pulled off the bar has more money then brains. Nice of you to help them out. I'm sure your kindness will be repaid one day.


----------



## GONoob (Apr 18, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Ok, GoNoob... Thats an open ended question with a hot fuse on it and I have a lighter. Thats like asking someone why they didn't charge the video camera and they're 100 miles from the charger and ready to film. There is no right answer.
> 
> BUT, since this will come up again from all my favorites, here you have it.... He didn't want it, nor the ring. I wasnt gonna try to ring his neck with it. We tried to give it to him. I think that was mentioned in the video...?
> 
> ...



None taken.
I simply asked because in the conditions he was in mentally and physically probably clouded his judgment. Someone in early stages of hypothermia and exhaustion just can not think right. I'm glad he made it back safely.


----------



## jonkayak (Apr 18, 2010)

GONoob, Capt. Richie

Having meet and fished with both of you I'm sure Richie wouldn't have let the clueless swimmer drown (I might, but not Richie)and I'm sure GONoob didn't intend for his question to come across the way it did. 

GONoob if you ever get the chance book a trip to fish with Richie. I promise you you'll catch more fish with him then you did on my boat.


----------



## GONoob (Apr 19, 2010)

jonkayak said:


> GONoob, Capt. Richie
> 
> Having meet and fished with both of you I'm sure Richie wouldn't have let the clueless swimmer drown (I might, but not Richie)and I'm sure GONoob didn't intend for his question to come across the way it did.
> 
> GONoob if you ever get the chance book a trip to fish with Richie. I promise you you'll catch more fish with him then you did on my boat.


 Sorry to come off the wrong foot!

Jon, not your fault! Everyone produced poorly that week. I gave up fishing and went crabbing


----------



## jonkayak (Apr 19, 2010)

GONoob said:


> Sorry to come off the wrong foot!
> 
> Jon, not your fault! Everyone produced poorly that week. I gave up fishing and went crabbing



Hay, I did what I could. Do you remember the nice 6 footers  soaking you and your lady friend that morning? I wasn't to sure about my little boat that morning. There is a reason I don't charge people to fish on my boat, and there is a reason why I would be more then happy to pay to fish with Richie.  Maybe I could pay you to take me crabbing. 

Sorry to get


----------



## PaulD (Apr 19, 2010)

If there were not fools in this wold the rest of us would have nothing to be amazed and laugh at. Glad the guy is OK. Sounds like there was definately some booze involved.


----------



## Steve762us (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok, aside from consideration of other stuff: Richie, what are the technical rigging guidelines for helping in this type of situation? 

After the deaths in the Gulf last year, we've learned to never try to retrieve a fouled anchor, with a line on the stern cleats.  

What about when trying to pull a grounded vessel off a sand bar?


----------



## bouymarker (May 1, 2010)

Steve762us said:


> Ok, aside from consideration of other stuff: Richie, what are the technical rigging guidelines for helping in this type of situation?
> 
> After the deaths in the Gulf last year, we've learned to never try to retrieve a fouled anchor, with a line on the stern cleats.
> 
> What about when trying to pull a grounded vessel off a sand bar?


what happened to those futbol players was total lack of expernce....they were anchored up when a storm was upon them. 

id'a threw a beer at the guy and told'em to call sea tow. 
the law is that you are suppossed to help people stranded if you can. obviously, richie went beyond what was required and did a great deed...i wonder if they will get a good leason learned or just a story of 'hey, watch what we did while getting hammered'.
too many stories of close calls and hard leasons learned...but there is always another around the corner waiting to happpen.

capt. richie you aint getting a yellowfin or invisible?


----------



## Steve762us (May 2, 2010)

Ok, I hear ya...any particular way to run the lines, on the *aiding* boat? Should they be tied off on the bow cleats, not stern? That kinda stuff...


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 2, 2010)

Steve762us said:


> Ok, I hear ya...any particular way to run the lines, on the *aiding* boat? Should they be tied off on the bow cleats, not stern? That kinda stuff...



oh, yeah... with the towing part. Yeah, don't use cleats. Pretty much D-RINGS only or it could get ugly. If you come off the throttle hard, you could swamp your boat pulling someone off a grounding from your stern, so using common sense is priceless when towing.... IMO, do everything in slow motion. Take your time if there is no emergency.


----------



## Steve762us (May 2, 2010)

I'm pretty new to boating, thanks Richie.  Slo mo, I can remember that!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 2, 2010)

Steve762us said:


> I'm pretty new to boating, thanks Richie.  Slo mo, I can remember that!



Well, just holler if you need any help... I will tell you what I know and if I cant answer it, someone on this forum will be able to answer it.

Let us know... Here to help out.


----------

